

Visualizing CitiBike Share Station Data - mecredis
http://fredbenenson.com/blog/2013/05/28/citibike-share-data-hacking/

======
idan
We built a visualization for Tel Aviv's municipal bike service (django, d3,
tempodb, mapbox, tilemill, tilestache, etc.): <http://telostats.com> (warning:
hebrew).

Sadly we don't have anonymized ride data, but we do have bike station info for
each station over time. Lots of good use we can make out of that.

------
urschrei
<http://bikes.oobrien.com/newyork/> is a bit more comprehensive.

------
potatolicious
I wonder if anonymized ride data will ever be available for consumption. It
would be interesting to see an animation of bike movement throughout the day.

~~~
tvirot
Boston's Hubway: <http://hubwaydatachallenge.org/>

London's Cycle Hire:
[http://www.tfl.gov.uk/businessandpartners/syndication/16493....](http://www.tfl.gov.uk/businessandpartners/syndication/16493.aspx)

Also check out <http://vimeo.com/33712288>

------
xntrk
Sweet! I wasn't sure if this data was going to be public or not. It's a little
odd that some stations are abbreviated "st." while some spell out "street"

------
ehm_may
God that chart is terrible.

~~~
fennecfoxen
The regular map isn't too great either:

<http://citibikenyc.com/stations>

That's right. Light blue for spaces available, dark blue for bikes available.
This is what happens when you let your branding trump your user experience
design. :P

(I mean, aside from color selection, the thermometer-style idea is neat, but
I'd prefer a system that highlights the absolute failure conditions because
it's kind of hard to tell the difference between 1 bike and 0 bikes...)

------
ovoxo
Check out Toronto's system. It's fully mapped & bike availability can be
viewed based on location: <https://toronto.bixi.com/>

------
paulus99
available bikes
[https://twitter.com/paulusTheTwit/status/339502438946066432/...](https://twitter.com/paulusTheTwit/status/339502438946066432/photo/1)

available docks
[https://twitter.com/paulusTheTwit/status/339502783352934400/...](https://twitter.com/paulusTheTwit/status/339502783352934400/photo/1)

